# Sphodromantis sp.



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

My Sphodromantis SP, newly molted a few days ago. She fell of the roof somehow :blink: and decided to do some stretches for the camera. None of the good stretches were taken on camera &lt;_&lt; . And as soon after the camera went away, she turned around and grabbed a king mealworm &lt;_&lt; . Great timing &lt;_&lt; . None of these pictures have been edited.

And they are bad quality because the cage needs cleaning out, and it was taken through the plastic.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice, can't wait for my Male Hierodula Grandis to grow wings.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Very nice, can't wait for my Male Hierodula Grandis to grow wings.


What instar is it now?


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

It is a subadult, still small, nothing compared to yours, when it is adult it will be about as long as yours but not as fat, males are more slender.


----------



## matt020593 (Feb 15, 2008)

What size is its cage(out of intrest)? I love African mantids.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

The cage is very big. 10x6x8 (cm).

Big for a mntis anyway


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

i want this species..i also want shield mantis and marble mantis


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i was this species..i also want shield mantis and marble mantis


You WAS an african mantis? Or was it a typo :blink: .


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

Try feeding it some locusts, I bet the mantis would see them crawling at the bottom of the cage


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

I absolutley dispise locusts


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

look at this:

THIS

:lol:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

No thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> You WAS an african mantis? Or was it a typo :blink: .


lmao..i want not was..DOH


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> look at this:THIS
> 
> :lol:


----------



## LeroyBB (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, a locust... a lot of u guys need to get a life outside insects, instead of going on this forum, try going out paintballing or something.


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for that inspirational and well timed post Leroy... &lt;_&lt; :angry:


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

You are the one with no life. Were you doing your weekly activity of going around forums telling people they have no lives? No-one here has no life (maybe 1 or 2... jk) we just find insects interesting so *insert sware word here* off!


----------



## LeroyBB (Feb 15, 2008)

Not my fault you have no lives. Anyway, I'm gonna go and do something decent with my life, bye.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

LeroyBB said:


> Not my fault you have no lives. Anyway, I'm gonna go and do something decent with my life, bye.


yes..do somthing decent like not coming back..people like u are not welcome here...


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay... he came on to this forum, posted twice about having no lives and then just went off...


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

LeroyBB said:


> Wow, a locust... a lot of u guys need to get a life outside insects, instead of going on this forum, try going out paintballing or something.


Wow, paintballing... you need a life you guy outside paintballing. Instead of going paintballing, try insects or something.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Wow, paintballing... you need a life you guy outside paintballing. Instead of going paintballing, try insects or something.


 :lol: good one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Okay... he came on to this forum, posted twice about having no lives and then just went off...


theres always going to be ratards join the forum..we call them trolls.this is another reason why we shouldn't allow guest to post...if your not a member u cant post..and if u are a member and u do Post like this u get banned..ban there ip..


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> theres always going to be ratards join the forum..we call them trolls.this is another reason why we shouldn't allow guest to post...if your not a member u cant post..and if u are a member and u do Post like this u get banned..ban there ip..


Banning IP's is not fun. Tracking IP's to locations is fun.

And we should keep the guest feature so we can test our witty remarks. :lol:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Back on topic with our 'sad little insect world', do you know why my mantis fell of the roof? I mean it was stretching for a photograph, then all a sudden it seemed to leap off and hit the floor, i presumed it was dead, as it did not move for at least 20 seconds. Then she stood up, and climbed to the top again. Why did she fall off?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Back on topic with our 'sad little insect world', do you know why my mantis fell of the roof? I mean it was stretching for a photograph, then all a sudden it seemed to leap off and hit the floor, i presumed it was dead, as it did not move for at least 20 seconds. Then she stood up, and climbed to the top again. Why did she fall off?


mayby she just slipped..was she an adult?i find adult mantids tend to fall every now and then.loose there gripping


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres some more:

This is after she spent 30 minutes climbing back to the top, she walked down for a meal.












REACH!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 15, 2008)

LeroyBB said:


> Not my fault you have no lives. Anyway, I'm gonna go and do something decent with my life, bye.


You mean end the pitiful thing?  

Look whos talking seriously, [email protected]%&amp; off instead of logging in to a forum purly to post a little sad retarded post


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry King Frog, excellent photos  

Some mantid species flop to the floor for defencive purposes and tuck in there legs, then quickly dash away


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Sorry King Frog, excellent photos  Some mantid species flop to the floor for defencive purposes and tuck in there legs, then quickly dash away


Good to know that it's ok then. I was worried at first. It shook and just fell off.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn, won't let me upload the pictures to my gallery. :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

your using a cane..looks very slippy to me....maybe thats why?maybe a stick thats rough from the garden would be better?


----------



## Birdfly (Feb 15, 2008)

Mantids dont understand the concept of glass and can often try to walk or leap straight through it  

Might have been what she did instead of falling/slipping? which they also do whilst walking on glass, perspex, plastics etc


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope that Leroy guy didn't get through to any of you with his ****ty and retarded post. Remember, Mantids are cool!


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Mantids dont understand the concept of glass and can often try to walk or leap straight through it  Might have been what she did instead of falling/slipping? which they also do whilst walking on glass, perspex, plastics etc


Well, i think thats what she did. She seemed to leap at the glass, then fall. Looked like it was trying to eat my family. :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 15, 2008)

P.pinnapovis`es go simply mental when disturbed and sumersoult every where lol


----------



## king_frog (Feb 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> P.pinnapovis`es go simply mental when disturbed and sumersoult every where lol


Wow, i have so gotta get one of those :lol: .


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Wow, i have so gotta get one of those :lol: .


yes u have..i took the male ouit today omg..the dispaly he does and hes so good at flying..an amazing species..hopefully the male lives long enough for me to breed her.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

LeroyBB said:


> Not my fault you have no lives. Anyway, I'm gonna go and do something decent with my life, bye.


ya... you better go before you alse infectet whit the no life virus... oh wait you are the virus  

anyhow great photos king frog  how big are they?


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ya... you better go before you alse infectet whit the no life virus... oh wait you are the virus  anyhow great photos king frog  how big are they?


Currently, i'd say about normal size :blink: .

Sorry i'm not good with measurements.

I'll see if i can check


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Currently, i'd say about normal size :blink: .Sorry i'm not good with measurements.
> 
> I'll see if i can check


LOL what is the normal size


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn you.... I'd say about 2 and a half inches maby.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Damn you.... I'd say about 2 and a half inches maby.


yeah... that what i like to know


----------



## andy hood (Feb 19, 2008)

beautifull sphodromantis


----------



## BugFan (Mar 9, 2008)

normal size of WHAT??? lol


----------



## king_frog (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm, very old thread, but just to let you know, she's still going strong!

I have some more pictures on the camera, and will post them here soon.

Oh and I'd say about (No i wouldn't, that measurement is wrong :mellow: ) ? Maybe...


----------

